# Phragmipedium longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self



## naoki (Mar 17, 2015)

This is from Tom Kalina (Fox Valley Orchids), purchased in June 2013. Thank you Tom for the vigorous and nice plants! Tom mentioned that it grows like a little weed, and it is true. It was a single growth plant, but made 3 new growths (not matured yet) in 21 months. This is the first flower, and the flower is slightly asymmetrical (it is growing in a rather tight area).

It is a full-sib of Dot's plant documented with an excellent photo. I couldn't achieve the nice lighting like Dot's (I'm guessing that the slight back/top light makes Dot's photo amazing!) It's difficult to compare the color with photos, but mine seems to be a bit more red/yellowish and less pastel (the color of my photos are slightly yellowish than the real color, though). I wonder if lower temp caused the reddish color. It was around 65F/50-55F when the buds were developing and some plants (not sure about orchids) express more anthocyanin when they are cold stressed.




Phragmipedium longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self on Flickr




Phragmipedium longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self on Flickr




Phragmipedium longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self staminode and pollinia on Flickr

The green dots below the staminodes are pretty cool:



Phragmipedium longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self staminode on Flickr

They happen to be blooming at the same time, so I made side-by-side photos of P. hurtzii and P. longifolium var. roezlii for no good reason:



Phragmipedium hirtzii (left) and P. longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self (right) on Flickr




Phragmipedium hirtzii (left) and P. longifolium var. roezlii 'Whippoorwill' x self (right) on Flickr


----------



## Eddie (Mar 17, 2015)

nice growth and pics


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Naoki,

Glad you're pleased; these guys do grow fast, and bloom freely. Nice photos as well.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 17, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 17, 2015)

As everyone else said, great flowers and photos.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 17, 2015)

Beautiful plants. Are you growing under lights, greenhouse or windowsill?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow -- that hirtzii is a fantastic plant!

I've found that temperature has a lot of effect on Phrag colors. Now I'll have to find my roezlii and see how close it is to blooming again...


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice and looking forward to seeing mine bloom!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2015)

You don't have to have a reason! They're lovely and that's
reason enough. Besides that, I like seeing photos.


----------



## naoki (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you, all. Tom's plants are somehow very easy to grow (for me).



Kawarthapine said:


> Beautiful plants. Are you growing under lights, greenhouse or windowsill?



I'm in super dry area (from the amount of precipitation, it is almost "desert"), so I grow all of my plants in grow tents (or some enclosures) with 100% artificial light (both florescent light and DIY LED). I can get 70-90%RH.



SlipperFan said:


> I've found that temperature has a lot of effect on Phrag colors.



Thank you for the info, Dot. I'll move it to a warmer area for fun!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2015)

naoki said:


> Thank you for the info, Dot. I'll move it to a warmer area for fun!



I've found that cooler temps make deeper, brighter colors.


----------

